# more "oomph" for my B2000



## ClintK (Apr 27, 2008)

BikerA said:


> I have a Warp 9, 20 6 volts batts through a 1231c controller. What can I change cheaply to up the performance?


The Warp 9 and Curtis 1231c can handle 144V. How about adding 4 more batteries?


EDIT: I have seen a 1231c advertised as only handling 120V though. Double check yours!


----------



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

BikerA said:


> I have a Warp 9, 20 6 volts batts through a 1231c controller. What can I change *cheaply* to up the performance?


-Lose weight (not battery weight).
-If you have a spare tire...ditch it. Same with excess "baggage". That's what cell phones and towing insurance are for. Especially around town.
-Go on a diet...that'll save money on food and then you can buy more stuff.
-When you buy more stuff - more voltage (144V vs 120V) should get you more speed.
-Wash and polish your EV to reduce wind resistance.
-Make sure your tires are aired up properly and maybe inflate up to the max side of the tire's pressure rating - reduce rolling resistance.
-The Curtis 1231C has a couple pot adjustment screws on the controller. Page 24 of the manual shows you how you can adjust the pots. You might get a touch more performance out of it depending on how it's adjusted already. Make a note of how much you turn the pot switches so you can put it back to where it was if things don't get better.
-Lose more weight.


----------



## AmpEater (Mar 10, 2008)

Second that. Boosting the voltage is the best thing you can do for performance. It would help your range at the same time. 

If you sell your curtis on ebay you could very likely get a higher amp controller for not much extra $$. A 750 amps logisystem doesn't cost much, possibly even less.


----------



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

AmpEater said:


> Second that. Boosting the voltage is the best thing you can do for performance. It would help your range at the same time.
> 
> If you sell your curtis on ebay you could very likely get a higher amp controller for not much extra $$. A 750 amps logisystem doesn't cost much, possibly even less.


Agree on the higher amperage controller.

There is some talk about a Curtis 1231C Controller prototype being tested that can be upgraded to 1200A at 144V so that may be a future option as well.

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/curtis-1231c-upgrade-144v-1200-ampsi-35944.html

When upgrading your system from 120V to a higher voltage like 144V, you will need to consider that your charger may need to be upgraded to provide the right charging algorhythm for the new voltage or you may have to get another charger.


----------



## neanderthal (Jul 24, 2008)

About changing the charging system to 144v: instead of spending money on a new charger, if you were to need one, you can just buy 2 6v chargers or 1 12v charger with about the same amp output as the one you are using now to charge the remaining 2 batteries in the string. We are talking about doing it cheaply, right?


----------

